# Confession time...



## sailorgirl (Jun 9, 2010)

I have to be honest and admit I went ahead and did it. What can I say, I was weak. I've wanted it for so long so I went ahead and just did it. I cheated................


















































On my diet  I had not one, but two HUGE cinnamon buns from Cinnabon in the mall. That place is pure evil in sugar form. 


Sorry Had ya going didn't I? It was just getting a bit too depressing in here and I just wanted to be a bit silly.


----------



## josh1081 (Jul 10, 2009)

Are you for serious right now...this is just wrong





















































































I mean...cinnamon buns? Gross I say 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I'm going to have to get all serious again guys because my elder son's just announced he's engaged but not yet said WHEN the big day is. 
















& I've got a whole lot more than one cinnamon bun to shift from my buns before the big day!!!!!!!!!!!! Let me see, 1lb/week til spring next year.... yep, should do it. Please don't be before then!!!!!!




















































































I mean...cinnamon buns? Gross I say 
_Posted via Mobile Device_[/QUOTE]


----------

